# Direct3D or the entire PC. Neverwinter Nights 2



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I recently purchased the game: "Neverwinter Nights 2". I didn't worry about my computers requirements, as I've never purchased a game that didn't work.

I've gotten into problems with this one, however. The game's installed, but when I hit the "play" button, the computer responds somewhat along these lines: "No compatible Direct 3D devices found. Closing application". I've tried to download different drivers, though I realise that maybe my computer simply is "good" enough.

The game requirement:
Operating System: Windows XP
Processor: 2.4GHz Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon XP2000 or equivalent preocessor
Memory: 512 MB RAM
Hard Disc Space: 5.5 GB Free
Dvd-ROM drive: 4X speed or faster
Video: 128 Pixel Shader 2.0 (ATI 9700 Pro or nVidia 6600 or better); 256 MB Pixel Shader Model 3.0 (ATi X1600 or nVidia 6800 GT/GS or higher recommended)
Sound: DirectX version 8.1 compatible sound card.
DirectX: DirectX version 9.0c (included) or higher


Getting information from HP's website, I believe my PC has the following, which is probably not good enough:

Processor: Intel Celeron - 2.0 GHz, Intel i845GL chipset, 400 MHz bus speed
Memory:	256 MB DDR-SDRAM (Just purchased 512MB more, so this shouldn't be a problem. Going to install it soon)
Video graphics:	Integrated Intel Extreme graphics
Video memory: Up to 48 MB shared video memory
Hard drive: Ultra DMA hard drive 60 GB (5400 rpm) including 4 GB partition for system recovery
Multimedia drive: DVD-ROM: 16x max. - CD-Writer: 40x/12x/40x
Sound: Integrated AC '97 sound solution

I believe; I've got a too slow processor. A too bad sound card. A too bad graphics card.

Might be time for a new computer, if I can spare it 

Thanks!

Jakob MP


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

To put it bluntly, you have an integrated graphics card thats one problem another is you have a 2 GHz celeron processor and the game is wanting a 2.4 GHz Pentium. The sound may or may not come into play, games don't seem to be as picky when it comes to using onboard sound. finally for a new game 512MB of ram isn't going to give you very good performance, I've found that in the newest games (like Oblivion and Titan Quest) a minimum of 1G is needed to even hope for smooth gameplay.


----------



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

That doesn't sound good. What is the problem in having an integrated graphics card?

Also, concerning the RAM, I'm going to add 512, which will give me 768 RAM. This is a bit more, though not 1 GB  

The conclusion is that I should buy a new PC if I want to play Neverwinter Night 2?


----------



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Intergrated graphics are just not good for gaming. They are slow because of the way they are piped through the machine. They have no memory of their own and the chips they use are lower quality than a graphics card has.

Top that with the Celeron and you are screwed.

I would say you need a new machine if you want to play the game.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I also suggest a new machine. Having to replace as many parts as you would have to is probably more expensive than a new machine.


----------



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

Ahh, too bad.. I'm a little confused about the difference between Celeron and Pentium.

If they both have a 2.4GHz processor, won't they be equally effective.

Also, with my 2.GHz Celeron processor, will it be impossible to play the game?

Can I change an integrated video graphic card?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Celeron is basically a budget processor and doesn't operate as efficiently as a Pentium. You can add a dedicated graphics card to a machine that is using integrated graphics IF the motherboard has an expansion slot for it. The harsh reality is if you want to play that game the upgrades you would have to make (assuming they can be made) would be expensive and you would probably be better off just getting a new rig.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Although the processor will be a problem, you have a bigger problem: your Intel Extreme graphics card does not support hardware T&L (except the latest one--which doesn't have drivers) and none of the chipsets support pixel shaders. Not to mention, you have nowhere near the 128 MB of video memory required to play the game (you have 48 MB shared memory--shared with the slowest memory on your board). No way you are going to play Neverwinter Nights on your rig.

Courtney


----------



## topman99 (Nov 6, 2006)

My client PC and your PC has the same specification except for the built-in video card(he have 256mb) and and memory(he have 1ghz) he played NWN2 smoothly in here PC...I guess it will works if you buy a new video card and additional memory...


----------



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

topman99 said:


> My client PC and your PC has the same specification except for the built-in video card(he have 256mb) and and memory(he have 1ghz) he played NWN2 smoothly in here PC...I guess it will works if you buy a new video card and additional memory...


Now, do you mean the exactly same specifications? And do you mean he has a 1GB memory?

Can someone explain what Direct3D is? I guess it has something to do with DirectX.


----------



## ingot1971 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, here are the specs on my laptop. Are my DirectX problems hardware related?

Thanks for the help!!!

Product Name HP Pavilion ze4610us Notebook PC 
US Product Number DS518U#ABA 
Microprocessor Mobile AMD Athlon XP-M Processor 2500+ (1.87GHz) with PowerNow! Technology 
Microprocessor Cache 512KB (L2 cache) 
Memory 256MB DDR SDRAM (1 x 256MB) at 266MHz 
Memory Max Maximum Memory 1024MB DDR SDRAM (2 x 512MB) 
Video Graphics ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP and 3D architecture 
Video Memory 64MB DDR (shared)* 
Hard Drive 40GB enhanced-IDE hard disk drive (4200rpm) 
Diskette Drive 
Multimedia Drive DVD-ROM/CD-RW Combo 
Display 15.0-inch XGA TFT (1024 x 768) display


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

you basically have an office pc, not a gaming pc, if you have an agp slot, you may be able to get a agp gfx card and with your ram increase, maybe just maybe it will run, but not at high fps, and not with detail turned up, so you may spend a chunk of money and gameplay may still be icky at best, its a gamble. If you dont have an agp slot youre pretty much sunk.

oh and ps, celerons do not have as much L2 cache that is one reason why they are not as effective as a regular Pent4


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

ingot1971 said:


> Ok, here are the specs on my laptop. Are my DirectX problems hardware related?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!
> 
> ...


pls start your own thread, it gets too confusing


----------



## Jakob MP (Nov 4, 2006)

Now, do you mean the exactly same specifications? And do you mean he has a 1GB memory?

Can someone explain what Direct3D is? I guess it has something to do with DirectX.

Just posting again, in case somebody got confused by the previous threads.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Jakob MP said:


> Now, do you mean the exactly same specifications? And do you mean he has a 1GB memory?
> 
> Can someone explain what Direct3D is? I guess it has something to do with DirectX.
> 
> Just posting again, in case somebody got confused by the previous threads.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct3D

this really is pointless if you dont have a graphics slot on your MB, most intensive 3D games, if not all take graphics power well beyond onboard graphics ability to deliver, its just the way it is, if you have NO gfx slot then your options are A) get a new pc or B) not play those games


----------

